# Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting - Explosiv: Das Magazin 07.07.2015 - 1080i



## kalle04 (8 Juli 2015)

*Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting - Explosiv: Das Magazin 07.07.2015 - 1080i*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



281 MB - ts - 1920 x 1080 - 03:40 min

Micaela Schäfer - Playboy Shooting - Explosiv: Das Magazin 07.07.2015 - 1080i - uploaded.net​


----------



## moonshine (8 Juli 2015)

sag nur jetzt bekommt sie aich noch Kohle dafür, das sie sich für den Playboy entkleidet *smile* tut sie doch sonst auch ohne etwas dafür zu nehmen und neues gibt es da auch nicht zu sehen 

verkehrte Welt 


:thx:


----------



## stabud (8 Juli 2015)

Ich seh zwar immer gern neue Bilde von ihr, aber der Playboy hätte auch gern jemanden suchen können den man nicht schon 1000x nackt gesehen hat


----------



## chini72 (8 Juli 2015)

:thx: für MiCA!!


----------



## Etzel (8 Juli 2015)

Bin überrascht! Normalerweise zieht der Playboy Damen aus die man noch nicht nackt kennt? Können natürlich trotzdem gute Fotos werden. Schaun mer mal. Vermutlich verkauft sie sich sehr gut, sie ist ja in aller Munde, und der Playboy will da auch mit aufspringen.


----------



## comatron (8 Juli 2015)

Bisher hat es der PB meist mit erotischen Fotos *versucht*, warum jetzt diese Hinwendung zum Ambiente eines Baumarktkatalogs ?


----------



## Punisher (8 Juli 2015)

Danke vielmals


----------



## juergen1411 (8 Juli 2015)

Plastik , mehr fällt mir zu Frl. Schäfer nicht ein


----------



## SPAWN (9 Juli 2015)

Jetzt hat sie ja Ihr Ziel erreicht.
Gratulation
Die Frisur ist ein Unfall, unglaublich
mfg


----------



## lupo64 (9 Juli 2015)

Etzel schrieb:


> Bin überrascht! Normalerweise zieht der Playboy Damen aus die man noch nicht nackt kennt? Können natürlich trotzdem gute Fotos werden. Schaun mer mal. Vermutlich verkauft sie sich sehr gut, sie ist ja in aller Munde, und der Playboy will da auch mit aufspringen.



Zuerst Cora Schumacher und jetzt das. Damit soll wohl das Sommerloch gestopft werden, was ja auch dem Ambiente der Bilder entspricht. Erinnert irgendwie (auch wegen der künstlichen Oberweite) an Ramona Drews, die ja auch mal so im PB war. Hoffen wir also, dass der Herbst wieder ansehliche Frauen bringt, auch wenn die Bilder selbst nicht schlecht sein müssen.


----------



## kalle04 (9 Juli 2015)

*Nur zur Info: Sie ist im Playboy SÜDAFRIKA*


----------



## kueber1 (9 Juli 2015)

der Playboy weiss auch dass das Magazin mit Mica sicher gut verkauft wird, unabhängig ob man Sie schon nackt kennt. Sie ist einfach in Deutschland bekannt und pololarisiert

Gerade bemerkt, ist der Playbos Südafrika

Ps. mir gefällt Sie mit scharzen Haaren besser. Brüste sind schön, aber Sie sollte im Gesicht nichts mehr machen. War vorher besser


----------



## AniaNiedieckLover (9 Juli 2015)

Sie mag zwar eine hohle Nuss sein aber immer wieder nett anzuschauen der Body... :thx:


----------



## Thommydoc (10 Juli 2015)

:devil: Bilder, die kein Mensch brauchtr, diese Frau sollte man als Sondermüll entsorgen ! :angry:


----------



## babusrohr (31 Juli 2015)

Blond find ich gut!!!


----------



## darkness89 (6 Aug. 2015)

heiss  die gute


----------



## darkness89 (6 Aug. 2015)

heiss  die gute


----------



## Bowes (28 Aug. 2015)

*Dankeschön für *


----------



## antifa084 (28 Aug. 2015)

Immerhin weiss sie, wie sie sich gut vermarktet


----------



## dave196412 (25 Sep. 2015)

Genial. Danke


----------



## Sarafin (25 Sep. 2015)

au backe,dat tut den Augen weh


----------

